# Eleocharis sp. Belem outdoors.



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I had some extra belem so I decided to dig a hole or two and see how it would do outdoors. I'm rather impressed after just a month.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

is it humid where you live? how wet did you keep the soil?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

It's been humid recently, but it does get dry. There is about 1/2" of standing water. Have to top off regularly. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

ahhhh, i was wondering how it it survived without standing water. Someone who lives near me did the same thing but with HC. He had it growing outside in a tray with a drip irrigation system and it grew really well.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am trying the same thing with an unidentified Eleocharis right now. The plant originally came as a "weed" with a bonsai. It grew well in the bonsai pot outdoors fall, winter, and spring, but really suffered during our hot summers. I have grown this one submerged and it did fairly well, but an infestation of hair algae caused me to remove it. So it is now in a plant saucer with no drain hole outside in the shade. I keep the soil saturated or with a little standing water. It is slowly recovering from being submerged.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Fun fact: Eleocharis sp. 'Belem' is hardy to at least zone 6b. I've kept it outside three years running now in my greenhouse... I can't be bothered to bring it in for the winter. It's not worth the effort when it'll come back anyway. Depending on where you are in the country, you might just want to leave it like that indefinitely.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

@Michael, I was curious about this Thanks for the info.

I'm in tx so winters aren't too bad. The hole is shallow so I'm curious to see how it will fair.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

@Neil, I put some monte Carlo out there as well. It's been much slower to start. That hole also seems prone to bga.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol whoops @Amanda Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Good. Later on when it flowers and fruits, press some and send it to me. I know a guy.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> Good. Later on when it flowers and fruits, press some and send it to me. I know a guy.


You're looking for E. sp. 'Belem' fruit/flowers, Cavan? If I'd known that, I'd have pressed some for you at some point in the past two years.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

asukawashere said:


> You're looking for E. sp. 'Belem' fruit/flowers, Cavan? If I'd known that, I'd have pressed some for you at some point in the past two years.


Never hurts to get a real name on things. I'm likely to get a good answer.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll let you know if it flowers; I'd love to contribute. It seems to be in full grow mode right now. Any idea on time of year this might flower? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's an updated picture, it's awesome how fast it's grown:










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow! that's a lot of growth in short time!

what dirt is it planted in?
Does it get sunlight all day long??
Do youfertlize it at all??


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Han

Its just in some Texas top soil. Full full sun. Osmocote when I set it up


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Man that's great!
I'll have to try that haha

Did you find anything else that is growing it there since it not covered up? Or bugs?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Ya I get random weeds and some grass runners. Just gotta be on top of it. 

The hardest part is while it's transitioning because birds just view it as a play pool lol


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

OK I thought so!

I'm going give it a try!!

Hahha bird bath! Lol


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Cavan it flowered for me. I'm not sure how to press it though. In the meantime here is the flower. I'll try to capture some shots later when the light is better.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

All you really need to do is lay them flat between some newspaper and books. Press several at flowering and fruiting so getting the right characters is assured. You really need the achenes (dry fruit). When that's done, send them to me and I'll make sure they get to the right place. Cool!


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

@ Cavan, 
I've got a few flowers and remnants of flowers drying now. I'll collect as many as I can but it only seems to be that one spot flowering atm.

Here is a pic almost three weeks from the last one:


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow adam that such good growth!

What are the yellowish spots? Dryness? 

What do you think?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Han. 

I'm guessing the yellow spots are nutrient issues. I've started to add a little so we shall see.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Interesting, I figured it was either dryness or nutrients issue


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

This is so sexy.


----------

